# Is it possible 'make install' infinite loop



## gilnovjetlui (Nov 28, 2012)

I was just wondering,
  Is it possible that the process of 'make' and/or 'install' gets stuck in an infinite loop?




(ps: just ran a portsupgrade for all ports which took the whole day:\, sometimes I really wish that building from ports took less time. And now building firefox which is also running long and I wonder if its stuck in a loop while building)


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 28, 2012)

Did you turn on PGO in the Firefox options?  AFAIR, that does multiple builds to find which performs best.  Don't enable that unless you have a lot of time.


----------



## ColdfireMC (Nov 29, 2012)

gilnovjetlui said:
			
		

> I was just wondering,
> Is it possible that the process of 'make' and/or 'install' gets stuck in an infinite loop?
> 
> 
> ...



it is possible. there is a little problem with doxygen. with some options, a dependency loop appears.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 29, 2012)

Yeah, I had that happen too. Usually when selecting conflicting options in different dependencies. Port A wants to install Port B as a dependency, Port B wants to install Port A as a dependency, ad infinitum. I've never seen a single port loop during a build though.

Porter's Handbook: 5.7.10 Circular dependencies are fatal


----------

